# Dry heaving



## JLeigh (Jul 15, 2012)

Yesterday, Alice got into something when I was visiting my aunt. I'm 99% sure that it was non-clumping cat litter and cat feces. She threw up 3 times while there. She's been dry heaving occasionally since then. Other than the dry heaving, she is acting normal. The throwing up happened yesterday at around 5 pm, so this has been going on for about 15 hours. She ate her normal dinner at about 6:30 pm. Is there something I should be doing to help settle her stomach, or is there a more serious concern that I should be aware of? Thanks!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

If its non clumping cat litter, you don't have to worry about any blockages. I believe all clay cat litters have silica though, which causes dehydration. If its already been 15 hours and the dog is still acting sick, I would probably go to the vet. But if the normal appetite is still there, drinking normal amounts of water, and normal bowel movements/peeing.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

You might just call the vet and see what they say but if it were my dog I would give it some slippery elm and make it some home made chicken broth and keep giving it some of that several times today and nothing else. Then see how it is in the morning and if ok feed normally.


----------



## JLeigh (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you both.  Her appetite is good, she pooped and peed normally, and I haven't seen any heaving since right before I posted this morning. The chicken broth is a very good idea. I'll make some straight away.


----------

